# STEROIDS FORUM > HORMONE REPLACEMENT THERAPY- Low T, Anti-Aging > "Before you start HRT- what your doctor probably hasn't told you or doesn't know!" >  TRT Injection Schedule Advice

## High Desert Bill

Hello,

Had a T level of 279, then 190 for the second test (thanks to Coca-Cola).

Been on TRT self-injections for 10 months now, love it!

Started on 200mg every two weeks...my number then went to 960. Went to 100mg/week, went up to 1279. My Dr. didn't like it so high, so I went to 80mg/week, that took it to 1049...higher than he likes, BUT he did not complain. 

To keep my options open, I told him I wanted to go back to 200mg every two weeks. So...I can:

1. Do the actual 200mg/two weeks...that will leave me with greater fluctuation and low spots twice a month, BUT also give me higher peaks...mid point # will be in the 900's

2. Do 100mg/week, that will get my mid point # back into the 1200's

3. Do 80mg/week like I am now, that will get my mid point # in the 1000's, and I could bank some slowly, and do an actual mini-cycle once a year...as I would have about 1040mg saved up each year. 

I don't have access to post-cycle supps like Clomid, and don't want to ask my Dr. He is cool, but covers his rear. 

Me: 50 yr old male, love lifting BUT I don't spend crazy time in the gym, but am consistent with workouts...just want to look great. Last 3 months, went low/no carb, 225g protein per day, weight dropped from 218 to 197 as of yesterday...super happy there.

In the last 3 years, I have had both pec tendon repair (injury in 2012 from bad benching) and bicep tendon repair (injury in 2014, non-gym related), have recovered nicely from those. I do lighter weight now, more reps, and a 25 lbs plate under my rear for careful elbows-in benching. 

Thoughts on the 3 schedules I posted for best results, but also some safety from side effects? Which would you do?

Thank you! -Bill

----------


## Quester

-For TRT you don't need anything called "post-cycle."
-Are your blood tests the morning before your Test injection, they should be.
-The preferred injection schedule is e3d, this will avoid troughs and spikes so you will experience stable blood levels.

----------


## kelkel

Option #4. 50 mgs x 2 per week and check bloods in 4 weeks. Check them the day of injection but before injection, but in reality there's not much of a trough level on twice weekly protocols, thankfully.

----------


## Quester

> Option #4. 50 mgs x 2 per week and check bloods in 4 weeks. Check them the day of injection but before injection, but in reality there's not much of a trough level on twice weekly protocols, thankfully.


So, uhhhh, option #4 is just a repeat of what I said? Go ME!

----------


## kelkel

> So, uhhhh, option #4 is just a repeat of what I said? Go ME!



Absolutely go you!

----------

